# Euramobil Aircon



## maximillian (Aug 29, 2007)

About to buy a Euramobil 810. (2001) Have heard comments that the cab aircon takes too much power from the engine and that it may not be that effective


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*effective*

You would not even be able to notice the difference in engine power. If the a/c was on or off.

As to how effective the A/C works will depend on wether Factory fitted, a poor retrofit, the layout of the cab, ambient temperature, number of passengers and so on....

Has a salesman told you this?

TM


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Whats the base vehicle, Iv,e got an 810 Integra A class with a Fiat 2.8JTD
base. The cab air con is standard Fiat Ducato air con as supplied by Fiat. It works fine for me. I don,t really see what the problem is providing its serviced to get rid of nasty niffs etc just like any vehicle aircon.
I suppose technically it might take a little power but as Teemyob says I bet you can,t even tell the difference if there is any.
Perhaps you could try the aircon before you buy if you are concerned.

Dave


----------

